# Windows Defender Updates



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Why does Windows Defender Get such a Bad Rep?

I see everyone says "Oh Windows Defender sucks" or it failed this test of that test...windows Defender is a good app if configured correctly.

It finds some of the most prevalent spyware(don't be fooled by corrupt testing sponsored by such companies as symantec, webroot and others) Windows Defender is not that bad

you need to make "One" change to its default settings and it is an excellent product...better than webroot, counterspy, and many others

Join Microsoft Spynet with "Advanced Membership" as shown in this screen shot..

Keep this application updated as its meant to be..

With this you get "Full blown" HIPS Protection...for these things

the default settings(Spynet Basic Membership) ignores most of these by default so the "Average Joe User" who is not a computer guru is not overwhelmed with pop-ups, yet Windows Defender handles what it knows to be good or bad

with the "Advanced Spynet" Membership...you get full blown control over these things, and what is more is...if more people join with the "Advanced Membership" anything you classify as "Bad" will get sent to Microsoft and added to the Definition Database, thus we all can take our part in "Greatly Improving" Windows Defender.

some people have concerns that it spy's on you, that really isn't true...all it wants to know is why you classified the particular thing as bad, and they analyze it to ensure if it is malware or not...Have you ever submitted malware to a av companies? well this is no different..just Windows Defender does it in the background for you which = "less hassle for users"

overall i feel Windows Defender has gotten a bad rap, ...Microsoft offers it for "free"..gives users 3 free support incidents for it...it provides a nice "Additional Layer" of security for nothing....just joining spynet as an "Advanced Membership" will reap huge rewards for the user as it allows Windows Defender to "Stop" most unknown spyware and Trojan threats that try to install themselves without the users knowledge

Anyway, i guess the whole point of this post is Windows Defender is a nice free software app that just needs a little configuring to a very fine job. Its light on system resources, and makes a fine part in system layer security for a user.

I use Superantispyware, Windows Defender, Trend Micro, A2 and a few others...they all have their place...heck Windows Defender even runs fine side-by-side with Winpatrol...you can never have enough HIPS Protection..no one hips app can catch everything..why not take advantage of something that is free is what i am asking.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r18925301-Why-does-Windows-Defender-Get-such-a-Bad-Rep

Keep this address for your updates.. :up:

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

flavallee said:


> I've never seen *Windows Defender* find anything, but *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware* has.
> 
> What setting change are you referring to from the default settings?
> 
> ...


I read about hips and the Defender, and hips and Win Patrol, no I'm not trying to sell anything, how would that benefit me? I use the defender in the advanced mode, the defender has a list of malware it scans for, Super Ant-Spyware and Malwarebytes each have their own settings as well..

Thanks...

Hogndog


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I use this like you ,with the same setting. Great product and has even found afew things the other big boys missed.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks mate, why it gets a bad rep I don't know.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/defender/default.mspx

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

This is my third update today, be sure you update your definitions on a regular basis,
the bad guys do..

http://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log for version 1.83.705.0 RSS

The change log compares the selected version with the previously released version.
[Hide new definitions] New definitions
(?)
Antimalware (Antivirus + Antispyware)
Name	Alert Level
Worm:Win32/Autorun.XU

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Beastdoor

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Bifrose.DN

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Chiviper.C

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Cionrox.A

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Cionrox.B

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comsirig

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Fakeinit

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Ferliz.A

Severe
TrojanDropper:Win32/Fuggi.A

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Gelsnopi.A

Severe
PWS:Win32/Mmosteal

Severe
PWS:Win32/Quopax.A

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Renos.FJ

Severe
Trojan:Win32/SysInvade

Severe
Spammer:Win32/Tedroo.A

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Turkojan.A

Severe
VirTool:Win32/VBInject.AZ

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Veslorn

Severe
HackTool:Win32/Keydump

Moderate

[Hide updated definitions] Updated definitions
(?)
Antimalware (Antivirus + Antispyware)
Name	Alert Level
TrojanDropper:Win32/Agent

Severe
Trojan:Win32/AgentOff

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Alureon

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Alureon.CO

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Alureon.CT

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Alureon.DA

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Anomaly

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Bamital.E

Severe
TrojanSpy:Win32/Bancos.DV

Severe
TrojanSpy:Win32/Bancos.RH

Severe
VirTool:Win32/BeeInject

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Bifrose.AE

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Bifrose.HM

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Boaxxe.E

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Buzus.C

Severe
VirTool:Win32/CeeInject

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Chepdu.P

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comame

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comisproc

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comitsproc

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comrerop

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Coremhead

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Dabvegi.A

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Danglo

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Daonol.H

Severe
TrojanDropper:Win32/Delf.TE

Severe
VirTool:Win32/DelfInject

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Dogrobot

Severe
PWS:Win32/Dozmot.A

Severe
PWS:Win32/Dozmot.D

Severe
TrojanDropper:Win32/Dunik

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/FakeVimes

Severe
Trojan:Win32/FakeXPA

Severe
PWS:Win32/Fignotok.A

Severe
VirTool:Win32/FireJoiner.A

Severe
TrojanSpy:Win32/Fitmu.A

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Hiloti

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Hupigon

Severe
PWS:Win32/Hupigon

Severe
TrojanDropper:Win32/Hupigon

Severe
VirTool:Win32/Injector

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/IRCbot.DL

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Ircbrute

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Itsproc

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Iyeclore.A

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Lukicsel.A

Severe
TrojanSpy:Win32/Lydra.F

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Malagent

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Meredrop

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Modphip.A

Severe
PWS:Win32/MSNPass.C

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Nebuler.K

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Neop

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Nosrawec.A

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Oficla.T

Severe
PWS:Win32/OnLineGames

Severe
PWS:Win32/OnLineGames.HG

Severe
PWS:Win32/OnLineGames.NM

Severe
PWS:Win32/OnLineGames.NO

Severe
PWS:Win32/OnLineGames.NW

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Otran

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/PcClient.DY

Severe
PWS:Win32/Pebox.A

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Poisonivy.E

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Procesemes.A.dll

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Prorat.AH

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Prosti.L

Severe
Worm:Win32/Pushbot

Severe
Worm:Win32/Rebhip.A

Severe
Trojan:JS/Redirector

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Redosdru.K

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Refpron.H

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Remhead

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Renos.KF

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Renos.KG

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Renos.KJ

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Renos.LN

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Renos.LT

Severe
Worm:Win32/Rimecud.B

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Rimod

Severe
VirTool:WinNT/Sinowal.G

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Sisproc

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Sisron

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Small.D

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Tearspear

Severe
Spammer:Win32/Tedroo

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Troxen

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Turkojan.AI

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Ufraie.A

Severe
TrojanSpy:Win32/Ursnif

Severe
Trojan:Win32/VB.WQ

Severe
VirTool:Win32/Vbinder

Severe
VirTool:Win32/VBInject

Severe
VirTool:Win32/VBInject.BS

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Vundo

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Vundo.ME

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Wintrim.BX

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Winwebsec

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Witkinat.A

Severe
PWS:Win32/Wowsteal.AA

Severe
PWS:Win32/Zbot

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Zegost.B

Severe
PWS:Win32/Zuten

Severe

Summary

Definition version
Antivirus: 1.83.705.0
Antispyware: 1.83.705.0

Definition available date (?)
May 28, 2010 01:55 PM UTC

Engine version
1.1.5802.0

Change definition version


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Understanding Windows Defender real-time protectionReal-time protection alerts you when spyware and other potentially unwanted software attempts to install itself or run on your computer. Depending on the alert level, you can choose one of these actions to apply to the software:

Ignore. Allows the software to be installed or run on your computer. If the software is still running during the next scan, or if it the software tries to change security-related settings on your computer, Windows Defender will alert you about this software again.

Quarantine. When Windows Defender quarantines software, it moves it to another location on your computer, and then prevents the software from running until you choose to restore it or remove it from your computer. 
Remove. Permanently deletes the software from your computer.

Always Allow. Adds the software to the Windows Defender allowed list and allows it to run on your computer. Windows Defender will stop alerting you to risks that the software might pose to your privacy or your computer. Add software to the allowed list only if you trust the software and the software publisher.

You are also alerted if programs attempt to change important Windows settings. Because the software is already running on your computer, you can choose one of these actions:

Permit. Allows the software to change security-related settings on your computer. 
Deny. Prevents the software from changing security-related settings on your computer.

You can choose the software and settings that you want Windows Defender to monitor, but we recommend that you use all of the real-time protection options, called agents. The following table explains each agent and why it is important.

Real-time protection agent Purpose

Auto Start Monitors lists of programs that are allowed to automatically run when you start your computer. Spyware and other potentially unwanted software can be set to run automatically when Windows starts. That way, it can run without your knowledge and collect information. It can also make your computer start or run slowly.

System Configuration (Settings) Monitors security-related settings in Windows. Spyware and other potentially unwanted software can change hardware and software security settings, and then collect information that can be used to further undermine your computer's security.

Internet Explorer Add-ons Monitors programs that automatically run when you start Internet Explorer. Spyware and other potentially unwanted software can masquerade as web browser add-ons and run without your knowledge. 
Internet Explorer Configurations (Settings) Monitors browser security settings, which are your first line of defense against malicious content on the Internet. Spyware and other potentially unwanted software can try to change these settings without your knowledge.

Internet Explorer Downloads Monitors files and programs that are designed to work with Internet Explorer, such as ActiveX controls and software installation programs. These files can be downloaded, installed, or run by the browser itself. Spyware and other potentially unwanted software can be included with these files and installed without your knowledge. 
Services and Drivers Monitors services and drivers as they interact with Windows and your programs.

Because services and drivers perform essential computer functions (such as allowing devices to work with your computer), they have access to important software in the operating system. Spyware and other potentially unwanted software can use services and drivers to gain access to your computer or to try to run undetected on your computer like normal operating system components.

Application Execution Monitors when programs start and any operations they perform while running. Spyware and other potentially unwanted software can use vulnerabilities in programs that you have installed to run malicious or unwanted software without your knowledge. For example, spyware can run itself in the background when you start a program that you frequently use. Windows Defender monitors your programs and alerts you if suspicious activity is detected.

Application Registration Monitors tools and files in the operating system where programs can register to run at any time, not just when you start Windows or another program. Spyware and other potentially unwanted software can register a program to start without notice and run, for example, at a scheduled time each day. This allows the program to collect information about you or your computer or gain access to important software in the operating system without your knowledge.

Windows Add-ons Monitors add-on programs (also known as software utilities) for Windows. Add-ons are designed to enhance your computing experience in areas such as security, browsing, productivity, and multimedia. However, add-ons can also install programs that will collect information about you or your online activities and expose sensitive, personal information, often to advertisers.

Related Topics

Turn Windows Defender real-time protection on or off

Scan for spyware and other potentially unwanted software

Keep Windows Defender definitions up to date

For more information visit the site.... :up:

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Tonight my hosts file kept me from using a Microsoft site, a flag that said "page blocked by hosts "atdmt" I know its off topic just didn't want to start a new thread.. atdmt is in my opinion a bad cookie..I edited into Hostsman.

Hogndog


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

hogndog said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top
> 
> Why does Windows Defender Get such a Bad Rep?..........................
> 
> ...


Just pointing out that the author of that article 
at http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r18925301-Why-does-Windows-Defender-Get-such-a-Bad-Rep
does not seem to be an authoritative source, rather, he is a member of that forum making comments that are almost 3 years out of date.
A lot changes in 3 years.
From what I remember reading, Microsoft Security Essentials and Defender don't play well together and Defender should be turned off/deleted.
I dropped Defender several years ago because of poor reviews by testing sites.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

I know what you mean Stoner, I go from experience, it just needs to be set up right. In the advanced mode you are alerted to anything that raises a question as to its validity, sort of like a hips application. I have Win Patrol as well same story there, I won a paid version in a drawing..

Today's first update...

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log
Antimalware definition version: 1.83.1458.0
Name	Alert Level
Trojan:Win32/Bumat!rts High
Trojan:Win32/Comproc!rts High
Trojan:Win32/Kerproc!rts High
PWS:Win32/Kurit!rts High
Trojan:Win32/Lodap!rts High
Trojan:Win32/Orsam!rts High
Backdoor:Win32/Pasur!rts High
PWS:Win32/Prast!rts High
Backdoor:Win32/Trenk!rts High
Backdoor:Win32/Ursap!rts High

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log

Antimalware definition version: 1.83.1523.0

Name	Alert Level
Backdoor:Win32/Bifrose.ACI Severe
PWS:Win32/Chif.A Severe
Trojan:Win32/Dabvegi.A Severe
TrojanDropper:Win32/Indecte.A Severe
Backdoor:Win32/PcClient.DY Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Poison.E Severe
Trojan:Win32/Sopiclick.A Severe
Trojan:Win32/Trixpi.A Severe
Trojan:Win32/Trixpi.A!dll Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/VB.LY Severe

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log

Antimalware definition version: 1.83.1561.0

Name	Alert Level
Exploit:Win32/CVE-2010-0821 Severe
Exploit:Win32/CVE-2010-0822 Severe
Exploit:Win32/CVE-2010-0823 Severe
Exploit:Win32/CVE-2010-0824 Severe
Exploit:Win32/CVE-2010-1245 Severe
Exploit:Win32/CVE-2010-1246 Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Hupigon.CK Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Licat Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Qakbot Severe
Spyware:Win32/Infoaxe High

Hogndog


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Just got it .......Thanks


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Your welcome..... here's the latest.

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log

Antimalware definition version: 1.83.1581.0

Name	Alert Level
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Bagle.ACB Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Carberp.C Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Horst.O Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Ixeshe.D Severe
Trojan:Win32/Nebuler.K Severe
Trojan:Win32/Riakob.A Severe
Trojan:Win32/Spyeye.C Severe
Trojan:Win32/Startpage.gen!J Severe
Trojan:Win32/Tanvoq.A Severe
Spammer:Win32/Tedroo Severe

Hogndog


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Got it


----------



## steigerhouse (Jul 30, 2000)

There is another MS product that I don't think most people are aware of and I have a feeling they are not allowed to advertize because of contracts with other security software suppliers. It is Microsoft Security Essentials. It is free and it protects you against virus and other formas of attack. Somehow I got an invite to try it on one of my computers and I like it a lot. It has caught a couple of problems before they happened and saved me a ton of worry. Just do a Google search for Microsoft Security Essentials and a free download page pops up.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm well aware of Microsoft's Security Essentials a top drawer application in my book thanks for posting it here..:up:


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

SIR****TMG said:


> Just got it .......Thanks


Your welcome here's another,..they keep this utility updated on a regular basis,

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change

Antimalware definition version: 1.83.1610.0

Name	Alert Level
Trojan:Win32/Conhook.B Severe
Exploit:SWF/CVE-2010-1297.B Severe
Exploit:SWF/CVE-2010-1297.C Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Delf.IS Severe
Trojan:Win32/Desurou.C Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Hupigon.EC Severe
PWS:Win32/OnLineGames.GP Severe
MonitoringTool:Win32/Spector!dll Severe
PWS:Win32/Zbot.G Severe
Trojan:Win32/Startpage High


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Definition change log for version 1.83.1610.0 RSS

The change log compares the selected version with the previously released version.

New definitions

Antimalware (Antivirus + Antispyware)

Name	Alert Level
Trojan:Win32/Conhook.B

Severe
Exploit:SWF/CVE-2010-1297.B

Severe
Exploit:SWF/CVE-2010-1297.C

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Delf.IS

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Desurou.C

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Duberath.B

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Hupigon.EC

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Killav.DR

Severe
VirTool:Win32/Obfuscator.BR

Severe
PWS:Win32/OnLineGames.GP

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Pubavid.A

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Ransom.AN

Severe
Worm:Win32/Rimecud

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Scar.C

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Skintrim.C

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Spawnt.B

Severe
MonitoringTool:Win32/Spector!dll

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/VB.AAP

Severe
PWS:Win32/Zbot.G

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Zlob.APG

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Startpage

High

[Hide updated definitions] Updated definitions
(?)
Antimalware (Antivirus + Antispyware)
Name	Alert Level
Trojan:Win32/Anomaly

Severe
TrojanSpy:Win32/Banker

Severe
VirTool:Win32/BeeInject

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Bifrose

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Bifrose.AE

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Bifrose.HM

Severe
Trojan:Win32/C2Lop.A

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comame

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comisproc

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comitsproc

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comrerop

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comroki

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Coremhead

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Danglo

Severe
TrojanDropper:Win32/Delf.TE

Severe
VirTool:Win32/DelfInject

Severe
PWS:Win32/Fignotok.A

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Ircbrute

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Itsproc

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Koceg

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Malagent

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Meredrop

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Neop

Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Nosrawec.A

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Otran

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Remhead

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Renos.KF

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Rimod

Severe
Worm:Win32/SillyShareCopy.E

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Sisproc

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Sisron

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Startpage.HK

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Tearspear

Severe
PWS:Win32/Tibia.AK

Severe
VirTool:Win32/VBInject

Severe
Trojan:Win32/FakeRean

High


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm not understanding something. Based on what I've been reading about the advanced Spynet membership, it doesn't sound like that membership impacts what Windows Defender *detects* in any way. It will make more info available on the kinds of things the community has rated or not, etc, but won't control whether Defender will detect and remove, say XP Antivirus or a TDSS rootkit or anything.

My experience has been the same as flavalee's comment that you, hogndog, quoted in post #2 of this thread. I have yet to see Windows Defender detect anything, let alone remove anything that ended up being removed by Malwarebytes or SUPERAntispyware. I've seen the Windows Defender icon appear in the system tray when it hasn't been updated in a while and I have never disabled it or uninstalled it on any machine I've worked on.

If you need to join the community in order to get the FULL functionality and protection it offers, that alone is a reason for me to not be interested in it and to not use it at all.

I have submitted samples of infected files to malware and antivirus software vendors and I haven't needed to join any communities to do so nor did I have to join any communities to get the advertised functionality and protection from those tools.

So, I guess you can count me in the "Windows Defender isn't good" camp. 

Peace...


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> I'm not understanding something. Based on what I've been reading about the advanced Spynet membership, it doesn't sound like that membership impacts what Windows Defender *detects* in any way. It will make more info available on the kinds of things the community has rated or not, etc, but won't control whether Defender will detect and remove, say XP Antivirus or a TDSS rootkit or anything.
> 
> My experience has been the same as flavalee's comment that you, hogndog, quoted in post #2 of this thread. I have yet to see Windows Defender detect anything, let alone remove anything that ended up being removed by Malwarebytes or SUPERAntispyware. I've seen the Windows Defender icon appear in the system tray when it hasn't been updated in a while and I have never disabled it or uninstalled it on any machine I've worked on.
> 
> ...


The defender is what I refer to as a little brother to Microsoft's Malicious Removal Tool.

http://www.microsoft.com/security/malwareremove/default.aspx

I haven't caught anything on either one mate, before I joined spy net the defender just sat there, now it informs me of any change that needs my O.k to gain access to my machine. Spy net from the way I understand it works on a internet of other members, only members glean information from. If snooping on their part bothers you don't sign up, I held off for years, the government spy's on us without the defenders help, as of 9/11 all of us are open books and its legal. + both of these applications are free I like free.

Hogndog


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

hogndog said:


> I haven't caught anything on either one mate, before I joined spy net the defender just sat there, now it informs me of any change that needs my O.k to gain access to my machine.


Ok, that's cool. That sounds a little like Spybot's "TeaTimer" feature except "TeaTimer"'s rules aren't directly generated by a community.

Still, my main point is Windows Defender's "bad rep" is due more to its ability (or inability rather) to detect threats and either prevent them from being installed or remove them if they have already been installed.

Look at how Microsoft Security Essentials functions as compared to Windows Defender. MSE doesn't require joining any community to enable it to protect your system from threats. MSE clearly is much better at detecting threats and infections than Windows Defender and as a result, it's building a good reputation for itself.

Peace...


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Security Essentials is an excellent application

here is the latest defender update

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log for version 1.83.1655.0 RSS

The change log compares the selected version with the previously released version.
New definitions

Antispyware
Name	Alert Level
Trojan:Win32/Alureon.A

Severe

Antispyware
Name	Alert Level
Backdoor:Win32/Agent.AFG

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Bredolab.AA

Severe
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Small

Severe


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> Ok, that's cool. That sounds a little like Spybot's "TeaTimer" feature except "TeaTimer"'s rules aren't directly generated by a community.
> 
> Still, my main point is Windows Defender's "bad rep" is due more to its ability (or inability rather) to detect threats and either prevent them from being installed or remove them if they have already been installed.
> 
> ...


These are my defenses Comodo Firewall Free, Avira Ant-Virus V10 Free, Windows Defender Free, Win Patrol paid version in a special promotion is an excellent Ant-Malware utility, and Hostsman.

So far my machine is the better for it.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log

Antimalware definition version: 1.83.1741.0

Name	Alert Level
Backdoor:Linux/Blackhole.A Severe
Backdoor:Linux/FakePatch.A Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Gaertob.A Severe
Backdoor:Linux/IrcShell.B Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Jeakail Severe
Backdoor:Win32/PcClient.DT Severe
DoS:Linux/Winnuke.A Severe
Adware:Win32/ClariaGAIN Moderate
HackTool:Linux/Pscan.B Moderate
Adware:Win32/WhenU Moderate

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log

Antimalware definition version: 1.83.1755.0

Name	Alert Level
Exploit:Win32/Crpexp Severe
Trojan:Win32/Horst Severe
Trojan:Win32/Kerproc Severe
Backdoor:WinNT/Rustock.C Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Tofsee.F Severe
Trojan:Win32/Trufip Severe
PWS:Win32/VB.AON Severe
Trojan:Win32/VB.VK Severe
TrojanClicker:Win32/Worbe Severe
Trojan:Win32/Lowzones High

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log

Antimalware definition version: 1.83.1788.0

Name	Alert Level
Backdoor:Win32/Bifrose.EY Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Farfli.I Severe
Backdoor:Win32/IRCbot Severe
Backdoor:Win32/PcClient.BR Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Sharke.C Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Turkojan Severe
Backdoor:Win32/VB.CCJ Severe
Backdoor:Win32/VB.PE Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Venik.C Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Vharke.A Severe

Hogndog


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I found this odd....I was handling malware in my collection I have, while in deep freeze. Windows defender went off before Norton did,but in windows defender it was show'n as Security Essentials found it. I come to the conclusion that all are the same thing. Windows defender or security essentials are the same. Both use the same updates ........wow.....


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Microsoft must think its a good application, I think it came standard with Vista. When I got my first computer my tech installed the Defender and set it to scan once a day, now this with Security Essentials, makes me think somebody started a rumor that the Defender was junk, then others that heard that believed it. . 

Thanks for the post mate...

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log for version 1.83.1826.0 RSS

The change log compares the selected version with the previously released version.

New definitions

Antimalware (Antivirus + Antispyware)
Name	Alert Level
Trojan:Win32/Calelk.B

Severe
Adware:Win32/BHO.I

Moderate Updated definitions

Antimalware (Antivirus + Antispyware)
Name	Alert Level
TrojanDownloader:Win32/Banload

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Comame

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Danglo

Severe
Trojan:JS/Redirector

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Remhead

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Sisproc

Severe
Trojan:Win32/Sisron

Severe


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log.

Antimalware definition version: 1.83.1845.0

Name	Alert Level
Trojan:Java/Konov.F Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Momibot.I Severe
Trojan:Win32/Nemsey.B Severe
Trojan:BAT/Nesmey.A Severe
Trojan:VBS/Nesmey.A Severe
Trojan:Win32/Nesmey.A Severe
Trojan:WinREG/Nesmey.A Severe
Trojan:BAT/Nesmey.B Severe
Trojan:VBS/Nesmey.B Severe
Exploit:Win32/Pdfjsc.FQ Severe

Hogndog


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx#top

Definition change log.

Antimalware definition version: 1.83.1870.0

Name	Alert Level
Backdoor:Win32/Ciadoor Severe
Trojan:Win32/Oficla.M Severe
Exploit:Win32/Pdfjsc.FR Severe
PWS:Win32/Pebox.A Severe
Trojan:Win32/Pihiker Severe
Trojan:Win32/Ransom.AM Severe
Trojan:JS/Redirector.DI Severe
Trojan:Win32/Scar.D Severe
Backdoor:Win32/Tofsee.I Severe
Trojan:Win32/FakePlus High

Hogndog


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

closed

no need to continually post updates. this will be treated as spam in future


----------

